# Background Check



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

How stringent is the amazon background check? I have 2 fresh accidents courtesy of lyft and one was ruled at fault which is my only one ever.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

I always thought it was criminal rather than DMV


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> I always thought it was criminal rather than DMV


Some companies run DMV as well.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

You must go for a cavity search


----------

